# My Chihuahua Is In Heat



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

My chi is on heat and I have little experience as my I got my other two spayed after their first season. They will be three this year. 

Last night my angel was really pawing me and tried to ride my arm. Her grip is really tight :!: I told her no and put her in her crate. Out of curiousity, when should she have sex? When she starts to bleed? I am not going to mate her ( I don't know anything about it ) but am curious. 
My girl also keeps taking my slippers into her crate. I have had her less than a week so maybe this is her normal behaviour? She has had puppies before. Do you think she is using the slippers as substitute babies :?: :?: 
She is also itching (I have done a whole other post on this...) could this be sexual frustration????


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

it actually does sound like tyrpical in heat behaviour, the slippers are usually the babies, the humping is frustration ect...for breeding purposes shes receptive to the male as soon as the heat starts (so just before the bleeding untill the very end of her bleed cycle.) shes had puppies befroe so its normal to display the nesting behaviour (collecting her "puppies")

if your not planning on breeding her i suggest getting her spayed once she comes out of this heat, it will lessen chances of cnacers and also ease her frustration.


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Yes*

Thank you.  Now I know whats going on! I must have good instincts...


----------



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

sounds just like when mine was in heat...


----------

